
What is the hardest part in writing test cases? - lawverena
To me, memorizing relationship between modules to make sure my test cases cover most commonly used combinations is the hardest. And I&#x27;m still figuring out better solution.
======
sophe
The hardest part is planning what you are going to write; that is, identifying
the most important of the possible things to test. The writing itself should
be fairly straightforward.

~~~
lawverena
How are you identifying important cases to cover right now? I rely on QA and
she uses TestRail to manage but it's still common to miss out some important
flow.

------
rogerkirkness
Mocking third party libraries is pretty hard.

~~~
lawverena
Can you explain more in a scenario example?

